# Code P0299



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone gotten this code before. P0299 its a turbo problem. Could this be connected to the coolant problem seeing as how the turbo is coolant.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep it to one thread in the correct section. Multiple threads do nothing but clog up the forums and make it confusing to have discussions between them. It would benefit you to delete the thread in the general discussion section. 

Have you taken your car to the dealer to have this inspected?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a low boost code. Coolant would have nothing to do with it. 

If a charge pipe was loose and leaking boost, that could do it.


----------

